# IMATS question? Pasadena 2010



## shannyn92 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi there everyone!
I know its a little early, but I'm almost ready to buy my ticket to IMATS this year. Last year I wanted to go really badly, but money was kind of a problem. This year, however, I made it a priority!! I was just wondering, from the people who went, can you tell me anything about the classes and tutorials they have? I've found so many things on IMATS, but they're mostly about the hauls and whatnot.

Thank you!


----------



## blackmetalmist (Nov 5, 2009)

Basically the classes is kinda like a small auditorium and they have the model and artist up on stage and there is a camera in front of them projecting a closeup of what is going on a big screen next to the stage. The artist has a mike on him/her and you are able to hear what he is saying even if you are in the back. You are also able to ask questions during the class or you can wait until he/she is done. Oh and sometimes you get a handout of everything that artist demonstrated.


----------



## MK09 (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shannyn92* 

 
_Hi there everyone!
I know its a little early, but I'm almost ready to buy my ticket to IMATS this year. Last year I wanted to go really badly, but money was kind of a problem. This year, however, I made it a priority!! I was just wondering, from the people who went, can you tell me anything about the classes and tutorials they have? I've found so many things on IMATS, but they're mostly about the hauls and whatnot.

Thank you!_

 

It changes every year.Here is a link to the IMATS 2010.IMATS Home (International Make-Up Artist Trade Show)
It has the latest information on all IMATS 2010 locations.If you scroll over and click on the classes an events tab.You can find information about it there.Unfortunately it hasn't been updated fully for LA 2010 yet.But it will updated as the date draws closer.So just keep checking every now and again.In the mean time IMATS Sydney and Toronto have there info updated.So if you click on either one of those location at the top of the page from the link i gave you.Then hover your mouse over the Classes & Events tab and then click Speaker Bios or Schedule,Student Competition,Fashion Show,Signings,After Glow etc etc etc.You can read through that information to get an idea of what IMATS LA will be like.And the other links have alot of information as well about alot of different IMATS things,the Home tab,the Attendees,Exhibitors,Media Press,Classes & Events.They all scroll down to many different subjects.



Also have you tried to google in IMATS LA 2009 review,or class review or speaker review or something along them lines? Or even with a different year.I know there is lots of video son youtube about the IMATS LA 2009.BUT most of them are just the gurus saying hello into the cameras and/or doing a IMATS haul review.

But i really think the IMATS is something you definitely wont regret.Im going to the LA IMATS 2010 in Pasadena  too and im really excited just like you lol


Maybe this review will interest you.Its a makeup artist speaking of the IMATS 2009 in LA and the 4 classes she sat in on.Heres the link.RachB Make-Up Artistry


I hope i helped some.If i didnt then i suggest google theres plenty to be found,you just have to dig for it lol Or maybe somebody here will be able to help you with more information 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Best of luck!


----------



## laceface (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm interested in going to IMATS next year as well. My money was tight last year too, but I'm going to save up for possibly the biggest haul of my life!

I wanted to go to The Makeup Show, but was told IMATS was a lot better. I will be staying with a friend in Orange County, and was hoping to find a fellow specktra makeup artist to meet me there. I'd rather not go alone. I want someone to talk to about everything. If you or anyone else on here would like to meet up for it next year, Let me know!!


----------



## newtomakeup (Nov 5, 2009)

forgive my ignorance, but while i was checking out their website. The prices are different. what is the difference between the full ticket and the exhibit floor only?


----------



## theperfectqueen (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newtomakeup* 

 
_forgive my ignorance, but while i was checking out their website. The prices are different. what is the difference between the full ticket and the exhibit floor only?_

 
The full ticket allows you access to the exhibit floor, keynote speakers, and classes.  The exhibit floor only does not include keynote speakers and classes.  For the price, it's better to just get the full ticket.

2-Day Full ticket $60

1-day Full ticket $30

Exhibit Floor Only $15


----------



## laceface (Nov 5, 2009)

Do the classes cost extra or is it all included? Kind of first come, first served deal?


----------



## theperfectqueen (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceface* 

 
_Do the classes cost extra or is it all included? Kind of first come, first served deal?_

 
Classes are included in the "full" ticket price.  You cannot attend classes if you purchase an "exhibit floor" (the sales floor) only ticket.  Yes, classes are on a first come first serve basis.  If you want a good seat you have to be there a little early.  The more popular classes fill up quickly.  Most of the classes this year were full and people who came in late had to stand in the back.


----------



## shannyn92 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your help!


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 25, 2010)

anyone going to IMATS this coming June? it will be my 2nd annual. i have list what i want to get.


----------



## shannyn92 (Apr 25, 2010)

yep!! i'm going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what does your list include?


----------



## LC (Apr 25, 2010)

i'm going <3 <3.  anyone from phoenix want to go with me??


----------



## shannyn92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_i'm going <3 <3.  anyone from phoenix want to go with me??_

 
you're going? great! maybe i can finally meet the most helpful woman on these forums <33


----------



## LC (Apr 25, 2010)

haha awww thanks. i'm probably gonna go both days, just trying to find someone to make the trip with me, it's about 5 hours away, and split the cost of a hotel


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 25, 2010)

im going to be going! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't know who i'll bring (i really hate going to places alone lol).. probably will try to bring my sis-in-law.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i'm going to make it a priority to go!


----------



## LC (Apr 26, 2010)

maybe we should have a specktra get together afterwards for cocktails (or shirley temples if you're under 21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shannyn92* 

 
_yep!! i'm going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what does your list include?_

 
MUFE -> e/s, aqua cream waterproof, star powder, lipstick, hd blush, flash pot. i love mufe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OCC -> lip tars, pigments
Hakuhodo -> eye brushes. they are expensive but they are so soft & from heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



crown brush -> cream/lip brushes, disposable lip brush
beauty so clean -> wipe & mist stuff.
cinema secrets -> foundation, concealer 
graftobian -> foundation, lip palette

i know it's a long list but i have saved $$ since last august. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how about you?


----------



## LC (Apr 26, 2010)

i've never been to imats before, is there any kind of discount? and do mac pro cards work there?


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 26, 2010)

my dh wants to go to imats this year. he wants to understand why i love make up so much & learn about body painting. It's a good thing but i prefer go alone & enjoy myself. should i let him go? 
anyway, i think i will go on Sat for shopping. MUFE & OCC first thing in the morning. I don't want to deal with long line @ MUFE booth & lip tars sold out by noon @ OCC. then maybe i will go to classes if i like the speakers.


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_i've never been to imats before, is there any kind of discount? and do mac pro cards work there?_

 
yes, most of booths give discounts around 20%. i think brush booths don't do discount. i know hakuhodo & crown brush don't. and yes, there's a mac pro booth & you can use your pro cards. last year it had 20% off compared to MUFE 40%. i also heard people tried to apply for mac pro cards last year.


----------



## shannyn92 (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_MUFE -> e/s, aqua cream waterproof, star powder, lipstick, hd blush, flash pot. i love mufe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




OCC -> lip tars, pigments
Hakuhodo -> eye brushes. they are expensive but they are so soft & from heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



crown brush -> cream/lip brushes, disposable lip brush
beauty so clean -> wipe & mist stuff.
cinema secrets -> foundation, concealer 
graftobian -> foundation, lip palette

i know it's a long list but i have saved $$ since last august. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how about you?_

 
no idea! i think im going to just scope everything out when i get there. lip tars are a definite from OCC, though.


----------



## shannyn92 (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_i've never been to imats before, is there any kind of discount? and do mac pro cards work there?_

 
woohoo! haha


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_maybe we should have a specktra get together afterwards for cocktails (or shirley temples if you're under 21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
I'd be up for that! I'm pretty sure i'm going to IMATS this year (never been before)


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gonzajuju* 

 
_I'd be up for that! I'm pretty sure i'm going to IMATS this year (never been before)_

 
i've never been before too! i'm down for that though afterwards!


----------



## laceface (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm going to IMATS in June ladies!!!!! We should meet up and have drinks afterwards!!! My email is [email protected] if anyone wants to schedule a meetup


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 1, 2010)

I'm so going this year!! Going to save up big for the trip! It would be so awesome to meet you girls!


----------



## genduk26 (May 1, 2010)

MUFE will launch LAB SHINE @ IMATS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* add to my list + metal powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is the link for more information.


----------



## blackmetalmist (May 2, 2010)

Just remember if you do go, go very early!! I went there opening time on Sat and the MUFE booth had sold out of alof of stuff by noon. Everyone seemed to be going after the eyeshadow, eye products ! I for sure will be there that day


----------



## Cinci (May 2, 2010)

I wonder if they will have the MUFE Aqua Creams available there..


----------



## genduk26 (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_I wonder if they will have the MUFE Aqua Creams available there.._

 
yes, they will have Aqua Cream, HD Blush, Kohl Pencil (#6k & 7k), Metal Powder, Diamond Powder #16 & Lab shine.


----------



## genduk26 (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackmetalmist* 

 
_Just remember if you do go, go very early!! I went there opening time on Sat and the MUFE booth had sold out of alof of stuff by noon. Everyone seemed to be going after the eyeshadow, eye products ! I for sure will be there that day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And if you can, make list at home what you want from MUFE & give the list to one of the MUFE sales agent. so you don't have to stay in line too long. Also, if you like OCC lip tars, go to OCC booth after you get your MUFE goodies. their lip tars sold out very fast.


----------



## Cinci (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_yes, they will have Aqua Cream, HD Blush, Kohl Pencil (#6k & 7k), Metal Powder, Diamond Powder #16 & Lab shine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay Aqua creams..   There are atleast 5 or 6 that I want..  Just curious, is Diamond Powder #16 hard to find or something?


----------



## shannyn92 (May 2, 2010)

Ahhh all this talk for IMATS is making me soo excited!! 

From the people that have been there before, how is the MAC counter? Is it as crazy as MUFE and OCC?


----------



## genduk26 (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_Yay Aqua creams..   There are atleast 5 or 6 that I want..  Just curious, is Diamond Powder #16 hard to find or something?_

 
Diamond Powder #16 is new & not on the MUFE website yet.


----------



## genduk26 (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shannyn92* 

 
_Ahhh all this talk for IMATS is making me soo excited!! 

From the people that have been there before, how is the MAC counter? Is it as crazy as MUFE and OCC?_

 
last year MAC wasn't as crazy as MUFE & i don't know why. i only spent for 5 mins @ MAC booth.


----------



## shannyn92 (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_last year MAC wasn't as crazy as MUFE & i don't know why. i only spent for 5 mins @ MAC booth._

 
well thats kind of good to hear? i cant waitttt!!


----------



## Nicala (May 3, 2010)

Wait, so if we get the exhibition floor ticket, that means access to all the goodies, right?!


----------



## genduk26 (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Wait, so if we get the exhibition floor ticket, that means access to all the goodies, right?!_

 
true. exhibition floor ticket mean u can access all of the booths but can't access to any seminar/class.


----------



## shannyn92 (May 3, 2010)

For all of you that have gone before:
I'm not really familiar with all of the brands that are going to be on the floor. I've made a list of the booths I really want to check out, would you mind telling me if there are any I don't have on my list that are really must-have products?

My list:
MAC
MUFE
OCC
Mehron
Kryolan
Urban Decay
NYX
Temptu
Naked


----------



## Cinci (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_Diamond Powder #16 is new & not on the MUFE website yet._

 
Ohhh ok.. I'm gonna do a quick search for swatches!  thanks!


----------



## Fataliya (May 5, 2010)

Do you have to be a MUA to get in?

And I could swear I heard of folks going who weren't MUA and getting Pro cards...is this still possible?


----------



## LC (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Do you have to be a MUA to get in?

And I could swear I heard of folks going who weren't MUA and getting Pro cards...is this still possible?_

 
anyone can get into IMATS....

but you need to be a professional mua and be able to prove it with 2 pieces of professional documentation to get the pro card. I'm sure non-mua's get it all the time, they just submit false info.


----------



## LC (Jun 4, 2010)

Ladies..I'm trying to get some of us together for drinks or something after the show is over on Saturday. Drinks and appetizers maybe? Was thinking something like TGIFriday or something simple like that. who's in? we can all exchange numbers and text when it gets closer to the time


----------



## shannyn92 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds good to me! Need to check with the people I'm staying with and make sure they didn't have anything planned, but sounds good


----------



## KristenLeeD (Jun 9, 2010)

_*Hi !! 
This will be my very first time going to IMATS and i'm super excited. i posted on CL that i was going (from San Diego) to see if anyone wanted to carpool, but no such luck yet. Anyway, i'm headed to Pasadena on Sun (only).  As much as i would love to see and hear Rae Morris on Sat, i am really excited about seeing and hearing Victor Cembllin on Sun. Also, Leesha  aka Xsparkage is going to be there and i would just die to have my picture taken with Her and get Her autograph. 
It would really be great to have a "Specktra Get Together" ... i know i would really enjoy that. Maybe next year i'll go both days. 
Thanks so much for reading!!

*_


----------



## LittleDevil (Jun 13, 2010)

I hope to run into some of you specktrettes in Pasadena in a couple weeks!! I am so excited! I absolutely cant wait!!


----------



## KristenLeeD (Jun 15, 2010)

_*my ticket is here, my ticket is here ...i soooo can't wait !!!*_


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jun 20, 2010)

question for those going.. because of conflicting things.. i don't know if i can go bothdays.. what isthe betterday to go? saturday or sunday lol!


----------



## LC (Jun 20, 2010)

my guess is saturday, sunday they might be sold out of certain things


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jun 20, 2010)

Does anyone remember from last year what stuff did they have at the MAC booth? I just remember brushes and i know that the discount was 30%. Also if anyone knows if they'll sell eyeshadow refills ? TIA !!


----------



## LC (Jun 20, 2010)

blackmetalmist...does the pro discount work on top of the 30% that they already offer?


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_blackmetalmist...does the pro discount work on top of the 30% that they already offer?_

 
My friend ended up getting her 40% since she is a makeupartist instead of the 30%. So i think 30% for everyone and if you have a pro card with 40% that is what you get. I dont know the rules for this year so maybe its changed !!


----------



## LC (Jun 21, 2010)

Was just looking at the class schedules...(btw, queen of blending has her own class? lol) and it looks like I'm gonna do:

1115-1215 MACs Make-up for the Red Carpet
1230 - 130 Kett Cosmetics Manifesting Success and the Art of Airbrushing
and 245- 345 -Kryolan's extreme beauty
and *possibly* 3:00 - 4:00 Naimie's HIGH-DEFINITION BEAUTY: For Every Complexion and All Ages

What's everyone else doing?


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jun 21, 2010)

@LC you mean your not attending QOB class ?? Jk haha that is pretty funny that she has her class though.. um I for one did not like the way the classes are held. Most of the time you have to look at the big screen on the side and you cant really interact with the makeup artist. So with that being said ,,ill just be hitting the exhibits and skipping the classes this year. Id rather go to MAC and take some classes there.


----------



## LC (Jun 21, 2010)

what sucks is i get 40% discount on a daily basis...it's not fair that the general public gets a 30% discount, and pro members don't get an additional discount


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 21, 2010)

Sigh, I was almost dead set that I would be attending IMATS this year and making the trip down to LA, but I can not take it.

It seems like IMATS is all about youtube "gurus" and their "skills" I mean yeah I watch videos on youtube, but it seems like its being overly promoted as SUCH AND SUCH GURU will be there. So as if it will attract more non-makeup artists. Which I think is great for people to attend to get tips and tricks, but I feel like this year it's turning more into a carnival of what guru you may run into. So I don't think I will be attending this year. And I'll let myself take a class or two at MAC Pro instead.


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_what sucks is i get 40% discount on a daily basis...it's not fair that the general public gets a 30% discount, and pro members don't get an additional discount_

 
You are right that you should get an additional discount but you have to remember that you are very lucky to get 40% whenever you want and this is the only time when the general public and aspiring makeup artists get a chance to recieve that 30% off. I know many aspiring makeup artists that have been denied a pro card and in the industry with many competitive mua it is hard to buy MAC at a full price all the time. I myself am not in the makeup industry but its nice to be able to purchase a few brushes for a nice price.


----------



## MsHaight (Jun 22, 2010)

Its almost here and I am getting more and more giddy! This is my first year going so I dont know what to expect.

I am starting to make a list of things that I want from MUFE but I was wondering if anyone that has gone in the past knows of products that they might not have or didnt have last year?


----------



## Momolovesmac (Jun 24, 2010)

You get a 40% on a daily basis but you are offering cp for people at 25% and from there earning the difference. CP = custom purchase DOES NOT equate to profiting from the purchases.
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f300/m...4/#post1962278

Please note that profiting from the macpro card is a breach of card ownership and if reported to Mac,you will be blacklisted,with your card confiscated for good






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_what sucks is i get 40% discount on a daily basis...it's not fair that the general public gets a 30% discount, and pro members don't get an additional discount_


----------



## LC (Jun 24, 2010)

back on topic, for those who have gone in the past, are there booths that sell lashes? i need to stock up


----------



## Momolovesmac (Jun 24, 2010)

Then you should be selling & profiting from the macpro mac purchases on Ebay like all the other condemned sellers are doing instead of calling yours a *kind cp out of goodwill* 

If you honestly just want a small return for transportation & time,You could have charged a handling fee in a more transparent manner & its up to the people who approach you to wanna pay for it or not BUT instead you rip people off with your discount & utterly abusing the MacPro card.
You go around soliciting to offer cp to other Macaddicts globally.Clearly your intentions are to EARN FROM THE MACPRO DISCOUNTS BY RESELLING THE PDTS AT A LOWER DISCOUNT RATE

I am a card holder as well & am clear of the rules gobally.Like I said its clearly stated that reselling from purchases done with the MacPro card is not allowed

I shall see what Mac has to say about a situation like this when reported.Mac staffs & Mac MUAs here should take note.

LC : removing your posts does not cover up for what you have done


----------



## genduk26 (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_back on topic, for those who have gone in the past, are there booths that sell lashes? i need to stock up_

 
onedollareyelashes (booth #510)


----------

